# Eagle Chasing Osprey!



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

This is the second day in a row I got to witness some crazy stuff out in Baytown. Yesterday it was a red tailed hawk and today an Osprey.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Is the Osprey a possible meal or is it just being a nuisance? That is a good capture of Mother Nature's ways.

dick


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

dicklaxt said:


> Is the Osprey a possible meal or is it just being a nuisance? That is a good capture of Mother Nature's ways.
> 
> dick


There's two babies in the nest and the raptors are trying to get to them.
So this all about protecting their own.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very cool Sandybottom! Did you see both parents tending the nest?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

pg542 said:


> Very cool Sandybottom! Did you see both parents tending the nest?


Oh, yes they both are very much involved in taking care of the young ones.
The nest is maintained with one or the other or both usually.
The male hunts and brings the food in while the mother feeds the young.
The other night I even saw the male cleaning out the nest.
He was carrying this hunk of something to the pond across the ways.

I'm confident the babies are in good shape.


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice pics


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

That's really cool!


----------

